# ? chicory & dandelion leaves



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Last year we had some trees taken down and I wasn't able to get to the clean up until summer...much to my HAPPY surprise I had Chicory growing :dance: Problem is I didn't mark the plants and looking out there I see what I always thought were dandelion leaves....they look so much alike! Is there a way to tell the difference between the 2 other than waiting til they bloom?


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I may be wrong on this but I think the young chicory may have a red core stem. which will turn the dark distinct green later. I'm no authority. I've been raised around both all my life forever and since you asked just started thinking back, Go out and start looking and see if there is a distinct difference between core stems, some being green and some being pink or red like ad watch them, I bet the red or pink are chicory. best wishes ray, and watch me be wrong, ha ha


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The dandelion will have smooter edges on the leaves. here is a pic of the chicory
http://robirda.com/greens/4.html


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Thank's for the replies! I printed off the picture & tomorrow I will search for it!


----------

